# My first major 'off'. Hit and run. Doncaster.



## BlackPanther (2 Jul 2019)

Well, it was a good run. 10 years of cycling 25-30 miles most days, and only a couple of spills, both when the tyres gave way, and both relatively minor......until yesterday.

On my way home I had my first collision with a car. I was cycling briskly, on the Giant Fastroad, 20mph+down the A19 out of Askern. Just approaching the Owsten junction, a tractor pulled across the road in front of me. He cut it a bit close, but I didn't have to do an emergency brake, I just slowed as he passed. However, a Ford Focus was waiting to turn right, and he did, and I went from 20-0 in 0.0 seconds, a classic T-bone crash. I remember the tractor, and I vaguely remember knowing I was going to hit the car. Next thing, I'm sitting on the edge of the road, with what looks like 2 bikes to my side. It was just the one though, with the front wheel and forks lying next to the rest of the bike.

It all got a bit blury, but there were 6 or 7 people around me trying to help. One chap got my phone out of my panniers so I could call the Missus, whilst someone else rang 999. Quite a bit of blood from my left knee which had a deep cut, either from going 'through' the bike, or from the wing mirror which came off the car as I hit it. I also had a throbbing right cheek bone where I'm assuming I face planted the roof (thank God I was wearing the helmet), an achey thigh and a back ache. The ambulance arrived (first I think) then the Police, then the Missus. So, I was strapped to a back board, and taken off to hospital. The ambulance ride I remember very little of.

Nearly 4 hours without being able to move your head is not something I'd ever want to repeat! However, after a Cat scan, X-ray, and around 12 stitches (3 inside and 8 or 9 outside,) at around 11 pm I was allowed to go home. If I was pi55ed off yesterday, then imagine my complete despair when I went to review my helmet camera footage this morning, only to discover that I'd failed to turn it on when I left work yesterday!!!!!!! Fudge!

Onto the darker side of the story. The Focus driver didn't stop, and just left me for dead. Plently of witnesses, and 2 (possibly 3) van drivers had dashcams. Also the wing mirror had some sort of serial number on it. Hopefully the police will be able to use the mirror id, retreive the dashcam footage and use to catch, prosecute, and lock up the driver, who I'm told had 3 mates in the car with him. Had he stopped, I'd have probably born him no ill will, but to leave someone like that.....scum.

So, I've booked the week off work, in at the docs next in a week to get the stitches out, and hopefully, I'll be back to fitness soon. I was very lucky to come away with such minor injuries, and I did hear one of the cars drivers saying something about being lucky to not have been killed by the Focus driver. So, the A19 out of Askern, around 16.15-16.45 was when it happened, so if anyone saw the accident or could be of use, please ring Doncasterb Police, and hopefully they'll catch them!

Many, many thanks to all those who stopped to help.

Carl.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2019)

Scum is the right word to describe the car driver.

Hopefully you'll heal up quick and have no lasting damage.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jul 2019)

GWS


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2019)

Get well soon, sounds stupid to talk about a lucky escape but it sounds like you had one. Hopefully the Police are able to catch and prosecute the car driver. 

Out of interest, what is the penalty for failing to stop / leaving the scene of an accident ? With the number of times it happens it does not seem to be much of a deterrence.


----------



## Zeffer (2 Jul 2019)

What a terrible accident. I am so glad you are doing so well. Good luck with the recovery and finding the spineless driver.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jul 2019)

So sorry, could gave been a lot worse is the only saving grace. Glad you're on the road to recovery and I hope they get the driver and he's got insurance.
If panthers have nine lives I think you've just used one of them .


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2019)

good luck with both recovery, and prosecution of the (nob ed) driver


----------



## Sixmile (2 Jul 2019)

Glad to hear that you're doing well all things considered. It's a properly low move to injure someone and just drive off. What a world we live in, eh.

Here's hoping you heal up soon and that the driver is apprehended, charged and given a lengthy ban.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2019)

Sounds awful, I hope you recover quickly and are able to trace and prosecute the driver who left you. Don't worry too much if he isn't insured as you can always submit a claim via the MIB's uninsured driver scheme.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2019)

GWS and I hope the Ford driver has the book thrown at them, in a place where keys are needed.


----------



## C R (2 Jul 2019)

Hope the peanut driver get what they deserve. Glad the damage to you wasn't too bad and get well soon.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sounds awful, I hope you recover quickly and are able to trace and prosecute the driver who left you. Don't worry too much if he isn't insured as you can always submit a claim via the MIB's uninsured driver scheme.



Unfortunately you need to know who did it for this to be used. And the op doesn't.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately you need to know who did it for this to be used. And the op doesn't.



He doesn't yet. 
But if the driver can't be identified then there's a further option of claiming here: https://www.mib.org.uk/making-a-claim/claiming-against-an-untraced-driver/


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2019)

Hopefully one of the vans or a passerby caught the Reg No


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

I doubt the mirror will help unless its security etched.

Ask the coppers to get the local BOF system checked. A level 2 user can search by make, model, colour, etc, so if there is decent local coverage they may get lucky. That is a big IF though.

Hope you make a speedy recovery, and the Motor Insurers Bureau compo you up. Good luck.


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Jul 2019)

Yikes!! That sounds awful.. Just glad your relatively ok after your crash.
Get well soon buddy


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2019)

Get well soon


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Get well soon, sounds stupid to talk about a lucky escape but it sounds like you had one. Hopefully the Police are able to catch and prosecute the car driver.
> 
> Out of interest, what is the penalty for failing to stop / leaving the scene of an accident ? With the number of times it happens it does not seem to be much of a deterrence.



Six months and/or a fine of up to £5,000.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2019)

I notice you've removed your advert for the bike, couldn't you amend the description to light scratches, that's probably what some Fleecebay sellers would list it as.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

My best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Threevok (2 Jul 2019)

Get well soon


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jul 2019)

Wowsers, GWS!


----------



## alicat (2 Jul 2019)

Ouch, that sounds terrible. I hope you recover soon and the driver is tracked down and brought to book.


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I notice you've removed your advert for the bike, couldn't you amend the description to light scratches, that's probably what some Fleecebay sellers would list it as.



I just wanted to get it off sale asap, and couldn't get my head round how to delete posts from forums it was advertised on, so just put it had been sold. I'll have a proper look when I'm back on my feet, but from the little I saw yesterday, the front forks have snapped and front wheel destroyed, but the frame tubes looked o.k. even where the battery is fixed. 
If I get no joy claiming off the drivers insurance (police not got back to me with any news of tracing the driver) then I'll either get the bike shop to fix it, or, if they check the frame and it's o.k. I'll get the parts and do it myself. If its beyond repair and no insurance joy, then I guess the battery and motor are worth selling, and the rest will add to my pile of bike bits in the garage.

Ironically, 99% of the time I ride the trike to work and yesterday was a one off. Super ironically, the ebike would be perfect for getting me back to cycling without overdoing it! Then again, what state would I have been in if had that kind of crash on the recumbent.....could've gone straight under the car. I've always thought recumbents were generally safer to crash on, less far to fall, less rolling down the road. Plus a trike is almost unfalloffable, but in this case i'm glad I was on a df bike. After 10 years experience, I'd say that 75% of the time you're better off crash wise on a recumbent, but this one........would've been nasty.

Blimey, there's a new thread in there methinks!


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I just wanted to get it off sale asap, and couldn't get my head round how to delete posts from forums it was advertised on, so just put it had been sold. I'll have a proper look when I'm back on my feet, but from the little I saw yesterday, the front forks have snapped and front wheel destroyed, but the frame tubes looked o.k. even where the battery is fixed.
> If I get no joy claiming off the drivers insurance (police not got back to me with any news of tracing the driver) then I'll either get the bike shop to fix it, or, if they check the frame and it's o.k. I'll get the parts and do it myself. If its beyond repair and no insurance joy, then I guess the battery and motor are worth selling, and the rest will add to my pile of bike bits in the garage.
> 
> Ironically, 99% of the time I ride the trike to work and yesterday was a one off. Super ironically, the ebike would be perfect for getting me back to cycling without overdoing it! Then again, what state would I have been in if I'd had that kind of crash on the recumbent.....could've gone straight under the car. I've always thought recumbents were generally safer to crash on, less far to fall, less rolling down the road. Plus a trike is almost unfalloffable, but in this case I'm glad I was on a df bike. After 10 years experience, I'd say that 75% of the time you're better off crash wise on a recumbent, but this one........would've been nasty.
> ...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2019)

Awful. Was hit very similarly once myself, but without the failing to stop part. He also lost his wing mirror, which I found peculiarly satisfying.

Sincerely hope the miscreant is caught, get well soon and don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## tom73 (2 Jul 2019)

GWS sounds like you've had a lucky escape. Still can't understand how anyone can hit someone and leave them in the rd.
Happen to Mrs 73 a few years ago we sill have no idea who it was. 
@glasgowcyclist has beaten me to it get a claim in to MIB it's what we did.
No legal eagle needed it not too hard and the pay out is worth the process.


----------



## Johnno260 (2 Jul 2019)

GWS I can't believe they off'd and left you like that. please keep us posted and I hope the driver gets what he/she deserves.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jul 2019)

Glad you are here to tell the tale. Hope they catch the spineless scum that did this to you and did a runner. Hanging is too good for them!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2019)

GWS and I hope they catch the Toerag.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jul 2019)

My best wishes for a speedy recovery 
Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

I'll agree on the backboard part. Hope you'll soon be on the mend, with no lasting damage.

Just don't forget to watch out for anything that seems out of place, and don't hesitate to get yourself checked again if needs be.

Person first, bike second. Priority wise.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2019)

Get well soon and (hopefully) quickly!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jul 2019)

How's it going this morning, has the bruising started to come out, any update from Plod (doubting this very much)


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Poor feller might be a bit stiff and sore today!

Hopefully this won't put him off cycling.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jul 2019)

Sorry to read this, I hope you feel better soon and that the scumbag spineless driver gets what he so richly deserves. How anyone could do this ?!


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2019)

Wow, you sound to have been extremely lucky. Hopefully no lasting damage and the scumbag driver gets caught.


----------



## BlackPanther (3 Jul 2019)

I've had a hobble and looked a bit closer at the bike today. Amazingly, the front wheel doesn't even look buckled. It doesn't spin freely, but that could be the caliper thats been pushed a bit. On the surface of it, it looks like it could be a cheapish fix. Obviously, I'm in no fit state to be lifting the bike around, but on first look the damage is only the tube inside the headtube (sure it has a name) which has snapped in half. The forks appear to be fine, so it looks like the bending/snapping of the tube took the brunt of the force and absorbed the impact (for the bike only, unfortunately). 

As for making a claim, I'm ringing the Police officer who attended the scene tonight. I'm not sure if it's worth the bother of trying to make a claim if they can't trace the driver, for a few reasons. 
Firstly, I've only worked for my present company for a couple of months, so when I rang in on Monday, I asked to take a weeks holiday. Then, later in ther afternoon, my manager rang back saying he'd been on to H.R. and they've said they'll give me full pay for at least a week. Didn't ask, didn't expect, so as I'm not on statutory sick pay, I'll not lose out financially. 

Secondly, and hopefully, the bike will be a quick cheapish fix. 

Thirdly, and even more hopefully, I'll be recovered and back to work next week. Yes it was a painfull 'off' and a horrible few hours lying strapped to a board in hospital, so I can't see it being a megabucks payout. I wonder if I'd even get a no win-no fee solicitors to take it?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

The whole point of thr MINnis to cover claims where the driver at fault was either uninsured or can not be identified. Damn right you make a claim miladdo!  

Good news that your employer is supportive. My old lot weren't. Crash your car on the way to or from work and it was treated as a Polac or Polcol, basically as an incident on duty, and you were catered for accordingly. Get wiped off your bike under similar circumstances and you were scum, 2 wheels skidmarks on the u bend of society, and on your own.


----------



## tom73 (3 Jul 2019)

You don't need any legal help the MIB is set up for this sort of claim. You've paid into it via your insurance for years and not known about it. So get some back. It's simple just fill in form , someone call's to see you they get other evidence eg police report, medical report, they take pics of the place it happen. They do a report then you get a letter with a settlement figure. You say yes and they pay out. It's not like no win no fee , no court case or stuff to get bothered about. 

The fact is someone left you for dead for all they know, your now in pain , your bike is bust (be it a little) and your wife had to see you blood covered lying in the road/ get a call about you being hit. I've seen that and had that call it's not nice. So why not claim none of this is your fault. 
You have nothing to lose and you won't have to chase anyone for the money. Even if it's a little should be enough for nice long weekend away which is the least you can do for the Mrs.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2019)

GWS.

Hope the driver is traced.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Give yourself that week, and see which parts don't hurt. Then decide.

You were left for dead, and may be, by the driver and his mates. Suppose they've already done similar elsewhere.

As for a "No win - No fee solicitor" taking it on. I've made that mistake, they'll take it on, as it's easy money for them they'll take it. Just don't go near them.

MIB forms require two shop quotes for repair. The paperwork is easy enough fill out. Both can be downloaded from the links given by @glasgowcyclist. I'd be wary of riding the bike until it was checked.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I've had a hobble and looked a bit closer at the bike today. Amazingly, the front wheel doesn't even look buckled. It doesn't spin freely, but that could be the caliper thats been pushed a bit. On the surface of it, it looks like it could be a cheapish fix. Obviously, I'm in no fit state to be lifting the bike around, but on first look the damage is only the tube inside the headtube (sure it has a name) which has snapped in half. The forks appear to be fine, so it looks like the bending/snapping of the tube took the brunt of the force and absorbed the impact (for the bike only, unfortunately).
> 
> As for making a claim, I'm ringing the Police officer who attended the scene tonight. I'm not sure if it's worth the bother of trying to make a claim if they can't trace the driver, for a few reasons.
> Firstly, I've only worked for my present company for a couple of months, so when I rang in on Monday, I asked to take a weeks holiday. Then, later in ther afternoon, my manager rang back saying he'd been on to H.R. and they've said they'll give me full pay for at least a week. Didn't ask, didn't expect, so as I'm not on statutory sick pay, I'll not lose out financially.
> ...



After an impact severe enough to break the fork I'd write the bike off, I wouldn't ride it, you don't know what other unseen damage there is, I would imagine the frames out of shape at the least, there also might be other damage, cracked or weakened tubes etc. What about you, how are you feeling today?


----------



## alicat (3 Jul 2019)

I got £7k for 8 stitches to my head and a night in hospital after a driver took me out on a roundabout. Why pass up free money? If the driver can be traced, making a claim forces them to declare it when they renew their insurance and everyone wins indirectly. 

Do get your lbs to look the bike over. You're battered and bruised and might not be seeing all the damage.


----------



## BlackPanther (3 Jul 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Let's hope the Police trace the driver. I'd really like to see them proscuted, and that's more on my mind than any payout, however there seems to be quite a few of you guys with experience of making claims and it seems less hassle than I originally thought so I'll have a really good look into it. Obviously, it's going to be a lot simpler if I could claim off the drivers insurance. 

My knee feels a hell of a lot better today as the swellings gone down considerably and I can put a bit of weight on it. Hopefully the crutches wont be necessary in a couple of days.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> Why pass up free money?


There's no such thing as a free lunch, but if I understand this right this is about as close you get to it, each car driver pays into this fund for exactly this reason, we all have to pay a % of our premium. It is you right to claim.


----------



## Brains (3 Jul 2019)

That wing mirror:
Get hold of it, or a detailed picture of it 

A lot of wing mirrors are colour coordinated.
They also change on a regular basis
An experienced Ford parts department would be able to tell you the year, give or take, plus possibly the exact colour of the car. 

It would be worth going to the local Ford dealers and asking for the details of anyone that orders a replacement.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

@BlackPanther, you'll have been given a head injury "watch for" list, before you left. Take heed of the advice given in it and don't hesitate in getting yourself seen should you need to.

I'll hazard a guess that all those, myself included, are only passing on what we learnt. We "learnt through experience". If that can help some else at a later date, why not let them know?

Have a gander at Accident Advice.


----------



## alicat (3 Jul 2019)

If you don't already have access to free legal advice, you can join Cycling UK and get retrospective free legal advice to help you make a claim.


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2019)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Go for prosecution and a payout as they failed to stop. Absolute scum people like that.
Do keep us updated.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I've had a hobble and looked a bit closer at the bike today. Amazingly, the front wheel doesn't even look buckled. It doesn't spin freely, but that could be the caliper thats been pushed a bit. On the surface of it, it looks like it could be a cheapish fix. Obviously, I'm in no fit state to be lifting the bike around, but on first look the damage is only the tube inside the headtube (sure it has a name) which has snapped in half. The forks appear to be fine, so it looks like the bending/snapping of the tube took the brunt of the force and absorbed the impact (for the bike only, unfortunately).
> 
> As for making a claim, I'm ringing the Police officer who attended the scene tonight. I'm not sure if it's worth the bother of trying to make a claim if they can't trace the driver, for a few reasons.
> Firstly, I've only worked for my present company for a couple of months, so when I rang in on Monday, I asked to take a weeks holiday. Then, later in ther afternoon, my manager rang back saying he'd been on to H.R. and they've said they'll give me full pay for at least a week. Didn't ask, didn't expect, so as I'm not on statutory sick pay, I'll not lose out financially.
> ...



Even if you feel OK tomorrow, personally I would still pursue a claim. Reasons have already been given up the thread, but also consider the impact on your wife. Mine has now cared for broken me twice because of cycle incidents. She sees as a driver how some drivers are towards cyclists and it concerns her a lot.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I've had a hobble and looked a bit closer at the bike today. Amazingly, the front wheel doesn't even look buckled. It doesn't spin freely, but that could be the caliper thats been pushed a bit. On the surface of it, it looks like it could be a cheapish fix. Obviously, I'm in no fit state to be lifting the bike around, but on first look the damage is only the tube inside the headtube (sure it has a name) which has snapped in half. The forks appear to be fine, so it looks like the bending/snapping of the tube took the brunt of the force and absorbed the impact (for the bike only, unfortunately).
> 
> As for making a claim, I'm ringing the Police officer who attended the scene tonight. I'm not sure if it's worth the bother of trying to make a claim if they can't trace the driver, for a few reasons.
> Firstly, I've only worked for my present company for a couple of months, so when I rang in on Monday, I asked to take a weeks holiday. Then, later in ther afternoon, my manager rang back saying he'd been on to H.R. and they've said they'll give me full pay for at least a week. Didn't ask, didn't expect, so as I'm not on statutory sick pay, I'll not lose out financially.
> ...



You can anticipate a four figure pay out from personal experience of very similar injuries. 

Get a solicitor, claim it. You're entitled to it. Include clothes etc. 

If you feel bad about it, donate to a charity.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2019)

@BlackPanther How you doing today? pains easing or returning?


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jul 2019)

I'm off the cruthes, and even drove a bit today. As it's my left knee I didn't have to worry about braking, and I could do the clutch without any pain-just mild discomfort.

I've partially filled in the MIB claim form, but couldn't get through to the RTC department who the police have handed the investigation over to, so I'll try again on Monday as I have a few questions.


----------



## Milzy (5 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Well, it was a good run. 10 years of cycling 25-30 miles most days, and only a couple of spills, both when the tyres gave way, and both relatively minor......until yesterday.
> 
> On my way home I had my first collision with a car. I was cycling briskly, on the Giant Fastroad, 20mph+down the A19 out of Askern. Just approaching the Owsten junction, a tractor pulled across the road in front of me. He cut it a bit close, but I didn't have to do an emergency brake, I just slowed as he passed. However, a Ford Focus was waiting to turn right, and he did, and I went from 20-0 in 0.0 seconds, a classic T-bone crash. I remember the tractor, and I vaguely remember knowing I was going to hit the car. Next thing, I'm sitting on the edge of the road, with what looks like 2 bikes to my side. It was just the one though, with the front wheel and forks lying next to the rest of the bike.
> 
> ...


I often ride around Askern on my training rides. It is very well known for idiot drivers. It seems to be a very nice little village mostly. We just can’t work out why they drive like doughnuts there more than the surrounding other places. 
I wish I could help you, hope they catch the cowardly scum.


----------



## si_c (5 Jul 2019)

Just seen this, glad you are not too badly injured. Hope you get some traction with tracing the driver, if nothing else so you can claim on his insurance.

Might be worth trying to get copies of the dashcam footage.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I'm off the cruthes,


Good to hear


Milzy said:


> I often ride around Askern on my training rides.


There used to be a large population of transient travellers in the area who believed the normal rules & laws didn't apply to them, not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## Milzy (5 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Good to hear
> There used to be a large population of transient travellers in the area who believed the normal rules & laws didn't apply to them, not sure if that is still the case.


Well I think it still may be the case then. It’s close pass central until you’re a few miles out.


----------



## BlackPanther (6 Jul 2019)

I've had a text off the PC who attended, saying they were in a pursuit of a Silver Focus on Thursday, and 2 males were arrested for various offences. Car wasn't insured and can't prove who was driving as it's driven by several people. They're waiting on the footage from dash cams.

I'm gonna try and find out more on Monday when the RTC team is open.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jul 2019)

Well some good news at least, if they aren't insured it's straight to the not insured scheme.


----------



## alicat (6 Jul 2019)

Great news that they're taking it seriously. Hope they catch the toerag before someone else gets injured.


----------



## alicat (6 Jul 2019)

Oh and how are you bearing up, injury-wise?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> I've had a text off the PC who attended, saying they were in a pursuit of a Silver Focus on Thursday, and 2 males were arrested for various offences. Car wasn't insured and can't prove who was driving as it's driven by several people. They're waiting on the footage from dash cams.
> 
> I'm gonna try and find out more on Monday when the RTC team is open.


Go after the registered keeper/owner. They've a legal obligation to name the driver at the time.

Took me a while to get the drivers details confirmed. Until then, everything was targeted at the registered keeper/owner.

As Alicat asks, hope you're doing okay yourself.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

That'll likely be a "pool car". Unregistered and used by sheet bags for the commission of crime until it becomes too hot, then they'll discard it and get another 50 quid snotter, buy it with fake details and fail to register it.


----------



## hennbell (10 Jul 2019)

Shocking behavior to flee the site of an accident. Hope the Police track down the offenders. Get well soon.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2019)

Yikes  GWS BP  and I hope they catch the bast and throw the book at him and a very large and heavy one


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That'll likely be a "pool car". Unregistered and used by sheet bags for the commission of crime until it becomes too hot, then they'll discard it and get another 50 quid snotter, buy it with fake details and fail to register it.


What Drago said, it’s rife with such scumbags round Bradford, awful place to drive round, it’s not if you get hit, it’s when


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2019)

@BlackPanther Been 10 days now, how you fairing


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Jul 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Well, it was a good run. 10 years of cycling 25-30 miles most days, and only a couple of spills, both when the tyres gave way, and both relatively minor......until yesterday.



Carl mate, this is sh|te news - hope you're back on two wheels sooner rather than later. Left for dead in the road? What an absolutely walloper. Happened to a cyclist across the river from (Fife) two weeks ago; hit and run, chap received massive head injuries and died in hospital. 

You are lucky and you should very rightly take the arsew|pe to the cleaners.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Jul 2019)

Glad you're feeling better.

As to the scum that left you on the road, if the car wasn't stolen and the owner isn't naming the driver the plod should do as I suggested, say that's fine you aren't helping in a hit and run, so the fine and points are doubled for you, I'm sure that will loosen his tongue.


----------



## Scaleyback (17 Jul 2019)

Good to hear you are on the mend BP. 
These hit & run drivers are a disgrace to the human race, how can they lay their 
head on the pillow at night and sleep ?
This happened to a well known cyclist that I know, 73 years old and left lying in the road with his mate. As yet no-ones been caught.
https://www.arthurcaygillcycles.co....ident-interview-on-itv-news-26th-january-2019


----------



## Globalti (18 Jul 2019)

Sorry to read about the accident and glad you seem to be recovering but reading this thread makes me think that the good folk on here have no idea how bad the situation has actually become on the roads.

For the average low-life scumbag insurance is not worth bothering about. The car (as somebody writes upthread) will be a pool car driven by anybody who needs transport. The idea that they might go to a Ford dealer and buy a new mirror is laughable, at best they'll get a mirror from a scrappie. The Police will never get a name for the driver, who will be un-licenced anyway. Most worryingly the Police are so few now that they only have the time to concentrate on the most prominent crimes. Traffic Police have a couple of cars in action each shift and the best they can do is drive up and down motorways letting ANPR do their work then tweeting about successes to create an impression of a good hit rate. There really is a different kind of road user out there, way outside the understanding of ordinary law-abiding citizens. If you commute by car you'll see them every day and woe betide you if you get in their way or have a dispute with one of them.

As a footnote I stopped recently to chat with a farmer who was repairing a car-sized hole in a dry stone wall. She told me that her walls get hit by crashing cars three or four times a year and that the drivers usually run away abandoning the wrecked car.

It's far, far worse than people realise. The Police say 10% of drivers are uninsured and I have no trouble believing that figure.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Happened to a cyclist across the river from (Fife) two weeks ago; hit and run, chap received massive head injuries and died in hospital.



Fife police have arrested a 74yr old man for that and he was remanded in custody pending court appearance this morning.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Fife police have arrested a 74yr old man for that and he was remanded in custody pending court appearance this morning.


When motorists turn 70 they should take a re test to pass or lose their license.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2019)

Milzy said:


> When motorists turn 70 they should take a re test to pass or lose their license.


Why 70, let's make it an annual money making exercise, sorry but I see no logic in 70, my kids could drive cars when they were 12, they were better drivers when they passed their test then some drivers will ever be in their whole lives.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Fife police have arrested a 74yr old man for that and he was remanded in custody pending court appearance this morning.


I see they are still appealing for witnesses, I do hope they already have enough evidence & he doesn't got off on a technicality


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I see they are still appealing for witnesses, I do hope they already have enough evidence & he doesn't got off on a technicality



I believe they are seeking the occupants of an Audi that was in the vicinity and may have witnessed what happened. Police emphasise that this Audi was in no way involved in the collision.

Hopefully they already have sufficient evidence, possibly paint transfer, fibres etc., and they are simply being thorough.


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I believe they are seeking the occupants of an Audi that was in the vicinity and may have witnessed what happened. Police emphasise that this Audi was in no way involved in the collision.
> 
> Hopefully they already have sufficient evidence, possibly paint transfer, fibres etc., and they are simply being thorough.



BBC saying he was charged with leaving the scene of an accident, attempting to pervert the course of justice and the kicker.... *Driving whilst disqualified.
*
Just... morbid.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> BBC saying he was charged with leaving the scene of an accident, attempting to pervert the course of justice and the kicker.... *Driving whilst disqualified.
> *
> Just... morbid.



FFS.
That's an update to the story since I had last loaded the page. Presumably the attempt to pervert the course of justice will be him taking steps to destroy or conceal the weapon, sorry, car. Which is good news from the point of view of establishing knowledge of the collision.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> Sorry to read about the accident and glad you seem to be recovering but reading this thread makes me think that the good folk on here have no idea how bad the situation has actually become on the roads.
> 
> For the average low-life scumbag insurance is not worth bothering about. The car (as somebody writes upthread) will be a pool car driven by anybody who needs transport. The idea that they might go to a Ford dealer and buy a new mirror is laughable, at best they'll get a mirror from a scrappie. The Police will never get a name for the driver, who will be un-licenced anyway. Most worryingly the Police are so few now that they only have the time to concentrate on the most prominent crimes. Traffic Police have a couple of cars in action each shift and the best they can do is drive up and down motorways letting ANPR do their work then tweeting about successes to create an impression of a good hit rate. There really is a different kind of road user out there, way outside the understanding of ordinary law-abiding citizens. If you commute by car you'll see them every day and woe betide you if you get in their way or have a dispute with one of them.
> 
> ...


It's posted elsewhere on here, but I was hit by a car that had no valid VED, insurance or MOT. The driver at the time had "borrowed it" of his then girlfriend to get home. He's in a similar posistion to the car, no insurance, no licence and driving whilst drunk.

Police numbers were low then, they keep on going down. What's worse, my opinion, is that there seems to be a view that cyclists don't matter in RTC's. Someone still has the job of informing the family of the person hit, putting the pieces back together for the person injured, where possible.


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Sep 2019)

Bit of an update. I’ve recently swapped jobs. I was struggling a bit with my knee as the job I was doing involved very heavy lifting. While I was off sick, I applied for a few jobs and from the offers I received, I’ve accepted a HGV driving job at Jewson Civils. Better hours, no Saturdays, and a lot less lifting, 

Police informed me there’s no chance of a prosecution, as they definitely can’t prove the driver they nicked was driving on the day I was hit. 

I’ve put a claim in with M.I.B (thanks to advice from forum members) and I’ve had a medical, and a representative for M.I.B came to the house and took a formal statement, along with pictures, receipts, etc etc. I’m hoping to recover the cost of repair ( just over £250 for new forks, cables, and control unit. ) The bike is as good as new, and if I get some injury compensation on top, then I guess I’ll put it towards a holiday! I must’ve paid in thousands over the years for car and motorbike insurance!

The limp has gone, but after going for a 25 minute jog with my 12 year old Son last week, I’ve realised it’s going to take a few months before I’m back to (hopefully) approaching full fitness. I’ve done a 6 mile ride, but don’t think I could comfortably do much more. My previous job was 13 miles to work, which I did with no problem, but as my new job is only 3 miles away, I should be able to manage it when I start in a week or two.

I’m still really pi553d off that the scumbag who took me out has got away with it, and can only hope that Mr Karma comes knocking at his door one day soon. 

All in all, I realise I was very lucky to not being more seriously hurt, and it won’t stop me cycling to work!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Sep 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Police informed me there’s no chance of a prosecution, as they definitely can’t prove the driver they nicked was driving on the day I was hit



Are they confident that they have correctly identified the vehicle involved?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2019)

Find paint from your bike embedded in their car bodywork?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Find paint from your bike embedded in their car bodywork?


That will not help, as I read it it's not the car that is the issue, it's the driver at the time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That will not help, as I read it it's not the car that is the issue, it's the driver at the time.



Owner has to prove they weren't the driver. No defence of "I don't know"


----------



## C R (2 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Owner has to prove they weren't the driver. No defence of "I don't know"


Probably the car was stolen long ago, so no traceable owner.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

The main thing is that BlackPanther is on the road to recovery, fairly quickly. Good health is something money can't buy.


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Owner has to prove they weren't the driver. No defence of "I don't know"



Druggies in a 'pool' car. The driver arrested said it was the 1st time he'd driven it.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Druggies in a 'pool' car. The driver arrested said it was the 1st time he'd driven it.


----------



## tom73 (5 Sep 2019)

As @classic33 said being well on the way to recovery and good health is what really counts. 

It's a pain that no-one will get prosecuted and have got away with it. But at least the MIB option has saved you from having to wait and see if a prosecuted would hold and having to go though a court case. Then trying to get some payment for your bike and the time that may take.

So in that respect it's a more victim friendly outcome and quicker outcome. So you can move on sooner and you never know you may have few quid left to spend when on holiday.


----------



## DSK (26 Sep 2019)

Glad to hear you are recovering.

Its a shame the camera was off at the time and its sad to hear that the offender didn't stop but, the roads in general, regardless of who you are are worse by the day. At least you seem to have got some good out of it with a new job and MIB.

Hope you are back to good health in due course.


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jun 2020)

So, a quick update. I'm back to 99% fitness, and was able to start running again. Being on furlough for 8 weeks, I started gradually and managed to work up to the 10k runs I did many years ago, though not as quick and the knee did ache the day after. Update re the claim, MIB sent me an offer of a smidgen over £4k, which I'm happy with and have accepted. I'm left with a permanant scar, but I'm back to being confident cycling again, which took a while. Just wanted to thank everyone for their concerns an well wishes, and also to the people who suggested MIB in the first place as I had no idea, and probably wouldn't have pursued a claim! So I now have a large deposit towards the motorbike I've been lusting after! Thanks again everyone, Carl.


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Jun 2020)

Great news to hear Carl👍👍


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

@BlackPanther, good to hear you got things sorted. Sorry to read that they never got the driver.

Does the motorbike mean you'll be giving up cycling?


----------



## PaulB (6 Jun 2020)

I'm glad time has healed the physicals of that awful incident. It's put a lot of stuff into perspective for me as I've been uninsured on the bike for a couple of years now and this has made me realise that's a foolish thing with the amount of DNA mistakes there are around. Very good news to read you're up to 10k and that money has come at a helpful time for you with all this crisis stuff happening in the world right now.


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Jun 2020)

Good to hear your nearly back to full fitness.
In the last year I have taken to riding with a front and rear camera. This after a 73 year old aquaintence and his cycling pal were hit from behind and left in the road by a hit and run driver. The 73 year old had a broken pelvis !.
No, I know my cameras will not stop be being hit but my wife can hopefully have a good time spending the compensation ?


----------

